# Apache: Seite wird nicht gefunden!



## Chino (29. Mai 2003)

Hi zusammen!

Ich hab hier lokal auf meinem System ein sehr merkwürdiges Problem. Und zwar folgendes:

Ich habe eine PHP-Seite, die mir lediglich den Inhalt aus einer Datenbank (eine Liste an CDs die ich habe) zurück gibt. Derzeit sind in der Datenbank ca. 880 einträge vorhanden. Die Ausgabe erfolgt ganz einfach über einen PHP-SELECT Befehl. 


```
<?
$strSQL  = "SELECT * FROM albums";
$ausgabe = mysql_query($strSQL);
while($daten = mysql_fetch_array($ausgabe)) {
?>
... HTML Kram (Tabelle etc)
<?
}
?>
```

So, das Problem ist jetzt, dass wenn ich die Seite im Browser (Internet Explorer 6.0) aufrufe, für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde die ersten Ergebnisse angezeigt werden (ab und zu aber auch NUR die Hintergrundfarbe der Seite, dann aber die Seite neu geladen wird und dann ein "Seite nicht gefunden"-Fehler angezeigt wird. Manchmal kommt auch nur eine komplett leere Seite, mit keinerlei Fehler- oder Codeausgabe, und es passiert dann gar nichts mehr. Danach kann ich vergeblich versuchen, die Seite neu zu laden; die Fehler-Seite seh ich dann nur noch.

Ich weiß echt nicht, woran das liegt. In der HTML-Seite ist *kein* JavaScript enthalten, es ist nur eine einfache Tabelle, die mit Daten aus der Datenbank gefüllt werden soll. Das Problem tritt auch bei einigen anderen Seiten auf. 

*Server Konfiguration:* 
- PII 300Mhz
- 128MB Ram
- Win XP Prof **edit**

- Apache 2.0.45
- MySQL 4.0.12
- PHP 4.3.2-RC1 + PEAR
- Perl 5.8.0 
- mod_php 4.3.1 
- mod_perl 1.99
- mod_ssl 2.0.44 
- mod_auth_mysql
- openssl 0.9.7a
(aktuelles apachefriend.org paket)

- Netgear RP614 Router/Switch

Der Aufruf der Seite erfolgt sowohl über die direkte IP des Servers als auch über den Alias ("server"), welcher in der Apache-Config und in der Windows-Hosts Datei angebenen ist.

ich hoffe, hier kann mir jemand n tipp geben, woran das liegen könnte.

**edit 2**
Ich habe eben auch feststellen müssen, dass auch phpMyAdmin hier lokal nicht richtig funzt. Das Menue auf der linken Seite seh ich zwar, wenn ich aber die Datenbank wechsel, dann seh ich die Tabelleneigenschaften nur ab und zu. Meistens aber seh ich anstatt den Eigenschaften nur (wieder mal) die Fehler-Seite wie oben auch schon. Oder es kommt wieder für ne Sekunde die richtige Seite, und kann leitet der weiter zu der Fehler-Seite. Bei der Ausgabe oben tritt es sogar manchmal auf, dass der Browser 4-5 die Seite neulädt, eh dann zur Fehler-Seite weitergeleitet wird.

**/edit 2**  

Der Server läuft jetzt eigentlich seit einem guten halben Jahr problemlos. Nur seit kurzem treten diese doch etwas störenden Probleme auf.

thx, ein verwirrter chino


----------



## Chino (1. Juni 2003)

Ok, mal n kleines Update:

Also, die Seite, wo ich mir die Daten ausgeben lassen, geht jetzt. Und zwar, hab ich erstens

das time_limit auf 0 gesetzt 

und mittels 

ob_start() und ob_end_flush() die Ausgabe puffern lassen, bevor der ganze Inhalt an den Browser geschickt wird.

Das klappt soweit auch ganz wunderbar. Das einzige was jetzt noch net klappt is PhpMyAdmin. Da hab ich immer noch Probleme, die Seiten im rechten Frame (Tabelleneigenschaften, Tabelleninhalt etc.) anzeigen zu lassen. Es kommt immer noch entweder ne komplett weiße Seite oder halt die 404-Fehler-Seite. 

die maximale Script-Ausführungszeit steht in der php.ini auf 90 Sekunden.

Auf PhpMyAdmin kann ich zwar verzichten, aber ich würd schon gern wissen, woran das liegen könnte.

thx,
Chino


----------



## en2k (3. Juni 2003)

*ebenfalls...*

hi,

zu deiner be(un)ruhigung: ich hab dasselbe problem mit apache. anscheinend beisst er sich irgendwie mit xp. egal, ob ich mit phpmyadmin oder meinen eigenen php-dateien was machen will...

folgende fehler sind schon aufgetreten:

 - die seite ist entweder leer oder es erscheint die fehlermeldung "seite kann nicht angezeigt werden".
 - tabellenbreiten stimmen nicht mehr (meistens die, die mit prozentangaben skaliert sind)
 - php-skripts werden einfach abgebrochen, obwohl sie nicht besonders aufwendig sind.
 - ab und zu schiesst sich der internetexplorer komplett, obwohl ich fast nicht glaube, dass es daran liegt, allerdings macht er sowas sonst überhaupt nicht.

was ich allerdings festgestellt habe: sobald man die firewall schliesst, dann wird's ein klein wenig besser. also denke ich auch, dass es wahrscheinlich an einem zeitlimit liegt, dass überschritten wird, da die firewall ja alle daten nochmal vorher filtert. aber an welchem eben...!?

ciao, nino


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (4. Juni 2003)

Habt ihr beide mal probiert mit Mozilla zu arbeiten?
Wenn es den Internet Explorer zerschießt, dann könnte es an diesem liegen. Mit Mozilla (unter Linux, Win2k, WinXP) hatte ich  bisher keine Probleme.

Andere Frage:
Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber eine 300MHz Maschine mit XP Prof... Ist das nicht ein bißchen arg heftig bezüglich Ladezeiten, Resourcen etc.? 

Was mir da noch auffällt:
MySQL hat zwar einen riesen Datendurchsatz den es bewältigen kann, dazu sollte die Maschine aber auch fähig sein da es viel an Resourcen benötigt um so eine Abfrage zu bewältigen.

Als letzte Empfehlung, neben Mozilla, kann ich nur empfehlen den Server nicht mit einem Paket, sondern selbst zu installieren, konfigurieren.
Dazu kann ich auch Hilfe geben.


----------

